# Took my Paramedic CBT and i did all 150



## Hockey (Jan 31, 2011)

Uggggh is all I can say...this can't be good...


----------



## medicRob (Jan 31, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Uggggh is all I can say...this can't be good...



Not necessarily, you can never predict the outcome of a CAT based on the number of questions, regardless of what some may say. 

My guess would be that you did okay, but that is judging from the quality of your posts and your overall knowledge.  

Don't sweat it.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 31, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Not necessarily, you can never predict the outcome of a CAT based on the number of questions, regardless of what some may say.
> 
> My guess would be that you did okay, but that is judging from the quality of your posts and your overall knowledge.
> 
> Don't sweat it.



I know I got the last one wrong I clicked next too fast and I realized dopamine was the right answer not ns.

One of my friends said it meant prolly I was at the border...sooooo


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 31, 2011)

Keep in mind that even with the CBT, some "lucky" people still have to take the entire test.  My medic class was warned of this prior to testing & told it had something to do with maintaining the validity of the test.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 31, 2011)

What time in the morning does it usually update? 8am?  This is killing me...killing me to find out I probably failed


----------



## skills82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hockey said:


> What time in the morning does it usually update? 8am?  This is killing me...killing me to find out I probably failed



Just be positive. Just like MedicRob said "Don't sweat it".


----------



## Hockey (Feb 1, 2011)

and.....



waiting....



*Clicks Refresh*....nope...still waiting


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 1, 2011)

*re*

Crosses my fingers and toes for ya Hockey, I'm sure you did fine though!


----------



## surfinluke (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck man. I think 95% of people think they fail those CAT's.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 1, 2011)

surfinluke said:


> Good luck man. I think 95% of people think they fail those CAT's.



Yet unscientific polls show only 35% do or some other percentage yet to be made up.  :huh:


----------



## Hockey (Feb 1, 2011)

Hockey is............





Still a basic.  Now for the long 14 day shame wait.  


As I said, that test tests your knowledge on NOT being a Paramedic.  There is so much potential that could actually be applied to being a Paramedic than what it is now.  Its all about the Benjamin and Hamilton.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 1, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Hockey is............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll be okay, now you can figure out your weak areas and work on them.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 1, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Hockey is............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happens to the best of us...


----------



## Hockey (Feb 2, 2011)

Meh


I don't get why they make you wait.  This whole thing is ridiculous


----------

